

Show HN: Create your own beautiful online store - murphiam
http://fikstores.com/

======
murphiam
Hi Everyone,

We are about to launch an online store SaaS, where stores are built on
WordPress. All the administration of products and site is based on the
blogging platform, and all orders and payments are handled through a Symfony
backend.

Would love to receive feedback.

Thanks,

Bill

------
junto
Congratulations on the launch.

However, the name (sound wise) has unfortunate connotations in the German
language, just as FYI:

[http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/ficken](http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/ficken)

~~~
murphiam
Thanks, On the name, just to clarify the origin, we were inspired by a swedish
word:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_(coffee_break)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_\(coffee_break\))

